

Need an RSA-Key? Github delivers - sdoering
https://github.com/search?p=6&q=path%3A.ssh%2Fid_rsa

======
sdoering
I know, it is not Github, making these Keys public, but Gihub might consider,
protecting its users, that do this.

Just my 2 cents.

------
sdoering
They fixed it by killing search.

